# 14' Jon , prodject boat ??



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you think for a first duck boat ?? i would be using it in cutler 98% of the time .Get or make a mud motor , in the future . hunting two people and a dog some of the time , by myself most of the time . I would remove the two front seats , camo the back and paint the whole boat .

Thanks -
RobK

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 11&search=


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

spend a couple extra 100 bucks and get a brand new flat bottom that green.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You will have to etch the aluminum to get paint to stick, or you could camo clad the whole thing....


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That would be a sweet boat for Cutler. Put a deck on the front, paint it up, build yourself a blind, and away you go!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.


IF i get it , you can have them !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> You will have to etch the aluminum to get paint to stick, or you could camo clad the whole thing....


will sanding do the trick or PTI ZINC CHROMATE air craft primer ???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

RobK said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.
> ...


Deal, and I'll buy you a 12 pack of beer, or pepsi if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":1xsrjwxj]I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.
> ...


Deal, and I'll buy you a 12 pack of beer, or pepsi if you like that kind of thing. [/quote:1xsrjwxj]

Soda will be just fine !!!

It may be a few week before i get it, that is if they still have it on KSL or i fine another boat i like better .


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The best thing I've found is to sand blast it, with 60 grit or something similar, and then hit it with self etching primer forumlated for aluminum. After that two or three good coats of Prakers duck boat paint and you'll be set.

You won't find many deals like that, considering you get two motors, and a trailer.

Later,
Kev


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Get it Rob and don't look back!!!!!!

You will be able to take that little boat anywhere!!! Easily drag it over dikes, slide it down frozen boat ramps. I have a riveted boat and wouldn't trade it for one of them heavy beasts at all!! It's all about getting out and accessing the marsh. Join the UMMA and help fight the good fight!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Its true. get it! looks like a great deal. the boat alone is nearly worth what they are asking for the entire setup.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> spend a couple extra 100 bucks and get a brand new flat bottom that green.


good point about spending 100 more, but over all this boat is nice for the price!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

kev said:


> The best thing I've found is to sand blast it, with 60 grit or something similar, and then hit it with self etching primer forumlated for aluminum. After that two or three good coats of Prakers duck boat paint and you'll be set.
> 
> You won't find many deals like that, considering you get two motors, and a trailer.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info .
I will not have the money for a couple weeks . I hope its still there !!! It will be a great winter project , except getting the paint to dry .


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

You could always take it over to Sharps powder coating in Brigham and have them powder coat it for you and bake it on. No drying time necessary.

Later,
Kev


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well i have the money and will be going down tomorrow and check it out . And if i like it , i will have a good winter project .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

kev said:


> You could always take it over to Sharps powder coating in Brigham and have them powder coat it for you and bake it on. No drying time necessary.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


thats a good idea !!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

RobK said:


> kev said:
> 
> 
> > You could always take it over to Sharps powder coating in Brigham and have them powder coat it for you and bake it on. No drying time necessary.
> ...


Chance's are it would last forever too. No prep on your part, just haul it over.

Later,
Kev


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.


well i have been over ruled by the boss . i showed the wife a photo of the boat and she insisted i keep the seats for the grandkids and HER . she said she wants something more comfy than sitting on a metal bench :roll:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

RobK said:


> Well i have the money and will be going down tomorrow and check it out . And if i like it , i will have a good winter project .


 Don't know why i am so nervous about getting a boat ,I guess am just not use to spending much on anything but a car and house , never owned a pricey toy before . As far as boats go i am not really spending that much . :roll: :?: BUT i did settle on one that is 1/2 the price as some others i was looking at, and got a project boat .


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I did a 12' project boat last year and I am very happy with the results. I went very cheap but it puts me on the water. I removed all the stickers and excess on the outside and then used a hand sander with 150 grit and 220 grit paper to rough it up. Then I used some waterproof primer and Krylon camo paint and painted it up. Other than a couple scratches the paint has held up very very well. I had to go through and redo some rivots but that is because the age of the boat is about 20 years older than I am. You will be very happy with whatever you do and the good thing about rebuilding a boat is that you know every inch of that boat by the time you put it on the water. Good luck!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The hand sander works well, but if you can get your hands on a sand blaster (I believe they can be rented) it works even better, and faster. Bottom line, the rougher you can get the surface, without removing a bunch of excess metal, the better your primer will stick. The paint sticks to the primer, so most failure results in bad prime adhesion.

Later,
Kev


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

RobK said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.
> ...


NO worries, I don't blame her. What I did on mine is but a nice piece of plywood on the bottom, to flatten it out. We use camp real comfy camp chairs on it. Turned out great. In my picture you can see the captains chair in the back then in the middle area, there's room for 3 camp chairs easily. You're gonna need a cool name too. I named mine the Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":1fat0xiy]I'll take the 2 front seats off your hands for ya.
> ...


NO worries, I don't blame her. What I did on mine is but a nice piece of plywood on the bottom, to flatten it out. We use camp real comfy camp chairs on it. Turned out great. In my picture you can see the captains chair in the back then in the middle area, there's room for 3 camp chairs easily. You're gonna need a cool name too. I named mine the Edmund Fitzgerald.








[/quote:1fat0xiy]

What brand is your boat and what size 1648 or ?? Nice rig .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

kev said:


> You won't find many deals like that, considering you get two motors, and a trailer.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


WELL , when i got down there to check out the boat , there had been some damage to the hull , and it had been welded and they did a good job , so i offered WAY WAY less and he took it . BUT , the problem with this boat is the center ribs don't go up the sides and there is a lot of play in the sides , i think it will crack again . I got a good trailer , two fuel tanks , 4 vest , two motors . But not sure i trust the boat though after taking a very close look at it !! So i am looking at a G3 1436 LW . IMO never buy a riveted Jon boat that the ribs do not go up the sides , the sides will flex and the bottom will crack at the first rivets at the end of the middle ribs . I wish i had know that before !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I want NEW this time !!

here is what i am looking at 1436 LW or the 1442 depends how much $$$$ http://www.g3boats.com/Jon_Boats


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rob, you're going to want to get the widest one you can afford. I'm not sure what brand it is. It's really old. But it's 16' long, and almost 6' wide at the widest point. It's so sturdy, my fishing buddy and I can both lean over the same side and it hardly moves. Then when pulled in the reeds it's like your on dry land. Keep looking and be ready to move fast. We got our boat for $850 with paint job and trailer. I have a 10 hp motor I'll sell to you for cheap if you find one with out a motor. If that's not enough h.p. You may be able to talk me out of my 20 hp


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I got a new 1442 Yamaha G3 today . I am very happy with this boat , very well made .


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice boat Rob, good decision to go with the 1442 over the 1436. Still time to run it this year with 3 weekends of duck hunting left and a month of goose.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice boat Rob, good decision to go with the 1442 over the 1436. Still time to run it this year with 3 weekends of duck hunting left and a month of goose.


I hope to get it out this week . My motor is in the shop getting a tune up and a new water pump . I wanted to make sure the motor is in tiptop shape before i head out . Dicks in Clearfield does not carry 1436 , they feel they are to tippy and don't stock them so i went with there advice and got the 1442 , it was tempting to spend another 150 and get the 1544 , but then i would need a bigger motor and its getting toooo $$$$$ as it is . The 1442 will be just fine for me ,most of the time i will be alone or with one son .


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

You still have that other boat? I know a good welder that could probably fix the issues . How much do you want for it? Maybe I could swap you out for building you a blind or something...

Later,
Kev


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

All the cracks have been welded and i have put 5200 slow cure Marine sealer on the inside over all the welds .

PM sent !!


----------

